# Shrimp Eating Plants



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Has anyone else have a problem with their shrimp eating the plants  ... Mine seem to love the Hydro verticillata, which they eat the tops off and leave the stems. So I have topless plants (He He)  I know it's the shrimp because I've seen them, mainly the Amano's.

Anyone else with a particular plant that your shrimp thinks is salad bar!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

It is funny you mentioned this because my Amano shrimp always snack on the Anacharus floating in my tank:shock: . If they are not fed any other food that day then they will begin to eat the plant. I do not see this behavior with my other shrimp .


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I havent seen any shrimp eating live plants just some of the dying leaves. Do you feed them anything else, maybe they are running out of food


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have not seen mine eat healthy plants.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

hehe...when I read it the first thought was...OH NO can a plant really eat a shrimp?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The plants they are eating are healthy, not dieing. The Hydro verticillata is the only plant they will eat. I've been feeding them several times a week and they also get the ADF's leftovers.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

The Amanos must have a tendency for plants or ours' are special, they like fresh veggies.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Neon Shrimp said:


> The Amanos must have a tendency for plants or ours' are special, they like fresh veggies.


Well, I guess that kind of makes sense. I mean, we also feed them blanched terrestrial vegetables. Weird, because my Cherry shrimps won't eat some type of algae.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the same plant and my Amanos do the same thing. Thing is a few of mine had green spot on the leaves, but they also decided that the "fresh" leaves were great too.

A long time ago, I also had them obliterate hygrophila corymbosa.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

My Amanos eat a variety of plants in my tank!!! ugrrrrr....

They like the young leaves of these plants the most: Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides, Eusteralis stellata, Blyxa japonica. Thank god that they also eat algae especially hair algae (cladophora). I guess they will eat any plants that are soft enough for them to chew.

Those that eat plants are large Amanos (almost 3 inches!!!), the younger ones (1.5 inches) don't touch any plants or algae.


----------

